# SMU



## elcineman (Apr 6, 2009)

I was accepted to SMU. Anyone have any info on their film program? I'm from New Orleans so was also accepted to UNO (filming going on here in N.O.), UNC-Wilmington. Really intersted in any film info at SMU.


----------



## Fox (Apr 6, 2009)

hey, did you apply to MFA or MA? I think their MFA program is for TV/Radio Production?


----------

